# One mom, will phenos be lost?



## The Poet (Dec 18, 2016)

If one had a single female plant from each of three different strains to use as mothers would different pheno-types be lost? And to what degree?

   Would all of the clones be the pheno of the mother plant? 
Or are the different phenos still there?


                     Thank you...


                               The Poet...


.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 18, 2016)

clones are the same pheno as their donor mom


----------



## The Poet (Dec 18, 2016)

Thank you... that will help.


                  The Poet...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 18, 2016)

I have taken clones from clones many many many times,,and they were all the same each and every time.  If you treat one different then the other,,then they might be different in health,,because of stress or whatever .


----------

